# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تراث القطيف >  >  أصل القطيف لمن فاته رؤيتها :: تفضلوا

## أبو سلطان

أضع بين أيديكم أعزائي و لمن فاته رؤيتها - صورة أم المليون نخلة - حبيبتنا القطيف 
 
القطيف أيام زمان 
 
تاروت عام 1975 
 
أيضا تاروت عام 1975 
 
و دارين عام 1975 
و شكرا لكم

----------


## looovely

**
* فديت القطيف واهلها
 يعطيك ربي الف الف عافيه 
دقيقه باطلع بيتنا>>متغوي 
تسلم بوسطان ع الصور الرووووووعه 
لا خلا ولاعدم من مواضيعك القيمه
 تح ـيـآآآآتي

*

----------


## النظره البريئه

فديت القطيف
ياريتنا عشنا زمن الاول
والله ياحلاته
يسلمو
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## غريبة الطابيع

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم يا محلى القطيف وبساطة اهل يعطيك الف عافية خيووو طرح مميز تحياتي عذووووووبة

----------


## صفآء الروح

*تسلم ابو سلطان على الصور*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية*
*حقا صور القطيف في غاية الروعة*
*ربي ما يحرمنا من روعة جديدك*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## hope

*صور روعهـ* 
*يعطيك الف عآفيه ابو سلطآن على الصور* 
*تسلم أيدك* 
*دمت بخير*

----------


## حساسه بزياده



----------


## أبو سلطان

> **
> 
> *فديت القطيف واهلها*
> *يعطيك ربي الف الف عافيه* 
> *دقيقه باطلع بيتنا>>متغوي* 
> *تسلم بوسطان ع الصور الرووووووعه* 
> *لا خلا ولاعدم من مواضيعك القيمه*
> *تح ـيـآآآآتي*



دكو اهناااااك بين النخيل

شكرا لك أختي

----------


## أبو سلطان

> فديت القطيف
> ياريتنا عشنا زمن الاول
> والله ياحلاته
> يسلمو
> يعطيك العافيه



يعني ههـ زين و لا زين بس أكيد نفسيا كان أريح لأن الحمل اتشيله العايلة

أما ألحين فكل يشيل حمل نفسه

و شكرا لك أختي

----------


## أبو سلطان

> اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم يا محلى القطيف وبساطة اهل يعطيك الف عافية خيووو طرح مميز تحياتي عذووووووبة



إنتي الأميز فعلا 

شكرا لك أختي على المرور

----------


## أبو سلطان

> *تسلم ابو سلطان على الصور*
> 
> *الله يعطيك الف عافية*
> *حقا صور القطيف في غاية الروعة*
> *ربي ما يحرمنا من روعة جديدك*
> *تقبل تحياتي*
> 
> *دمت بخير*



شكرا لك أختي نهضة إحساس

على المرور و الرد الطيب

----------


## أبو سلطان

> *صور روعهـ* 
> *يعطيك الف عآفيه ابو سلطآن على الصور* 
> *تسلم أيدك* 
> *دمت بخير*



و إيدك أيضا تسلم إختي

و الشكر الكثير إليكِ

----------


## أبو سلطان

> 



و أنت الأروع أختي

و شكرا

----------


## عطر الزمن

فديت القطيف واهله 

مشكور يالخال على الصور الروعه 

دمت بود وحترام 

تحياتي

----------


## أبو سلطان

شكرا لكِ أنتِ أيضا بنتي عطر الزمن

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيك العافيه عمو على هيك صور ترافيه
كحكحكحكح

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

الصور روووووووووووووعه أخوي / أبو سلطان
ربي يسلم أيديك على هيييييييك صور ومواضيع
دوووووم متميزه
لا عدمنااا
دمت في رعاية لرحمن وحفظه
تحية تقدير





أمنيــ مجروحه ـــات
كانت هنا

----------


## أبو سلطان

> الصور روووووووووووووعه أخوي / أبو سلطان
> 
> ربي يسلم أيديك على هيييييييك صور ومواضيع
> دوووووم متميزه
> لا عدمنااا
> دمت في رعاية لرحمن وحفظه
> تحية تقدير 
> 
> 
> ...



 شكرا لك كثيرا واتعيشي العمر كله كما تمنيتي في "حلم بديع كالبهجة و رائع كالفرحة و ربيع يفوح منه عبق زهور الجنة"

تحياتي

----------


## تحطيم كول



----------


## سفر

شكراا خيو على هالنقل الرائع تقبل تحيااتي

----------


## حنين الايام

يسلموا على الصور

----------


## وردة وعتاب

فديت القطيف واهلها حبايب والله وانا من صفوى واهلي قطافه والله يخليهم 

يسلموو على الطرح تحيااتي

----------


## سنين

*مشكور أخوي ع الصور الحلوة منك* 

*تحياتي*

----------


## طفلة تحت المطر

عيد ميلاد سعيد

----------


## الزمن قاسي عليي

عظم الله أجوركم بوفاة رئيس الجعفرية
مشكور أخويي على الصور 
بس ياريت تجيب الينا  باقي 
صور القطيف   :signthankspin:

----------


## أسنات

مشكور على الصور القديمة 
بس لو معاهم لقديح أحسن واحسن هه

----------


## بحر الغروب

*يسلموووووووووووووووو على الصور الرائعه والجميله*

----------


## جنى الورود

*شكراأخي ابوسلطان على الصورالنادرة تحياتي لك*

----------


## انوار الضحى

مشكووووووووووووووووووووورة على الصوووووووور 
 الررررررررررووعة الصووووورة الاولى قديمة جدا

----------


## حروف مخمليه

فديت القطيف واهلها بس 
 وين اني ؟؟ >> اوه بعدني ما أخلق هههه 

 تحياتي لك ابو سلطان ع الصور المغبرهـ

----------


## دموع ليلى

يعطيك العافية وتسلم الايادي الشرقية كلها جمال من طيب اهلها

----------


## دلوعة المنتدى

يسلمووو عمو ابو سلطاان ,’
تحيتي لك ,’

----------


## الفراشة الحمراء

*

**يعطيك الله الف عافية
 صور في غاية الروعة
يسلممممممممممممممو*

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

بارك الله بكم 

في ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## Ibn-Ali

يعطيك العافية على الصور....راحت ذيك الايام

----------

